# widget questions



## number5toad (Sep 13, 2011)

hey guys, two quick questions about two different widgets:

1) with UCCW, how do I import a .uzip file I downloaded as a usable skin? I tried putting it into both the "output" folder and the main UCCW folder, and tried the "import skin" option from the menu, but I can't get it to show up as a usable skin when I drop the widget on my home screen

2) with the Google Play My Library widget - is there some trick to getting your media to show up? I'm trying to use the My Music widget, but all I get is a blank window.

thanks!


----------

